# The 75 in its wild state :D



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hehe, I love hygro, that's four or five stems that I've pruned and pruned until they've spread out enough to fill the whole tank. If you like green but seem to kill the things, you should have a go with hygro!

ISO 1600
s/s 1/60
f 8

Nothing special really just the standard tank shot, bit of burning around the sides and tops to remove distracting reflections and light glare at the surface line.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks great man!!


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

I really really like this tank, I wish I could get mine to grow plants that well, any tips?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

co2,plant food,lighting is good then you are all setup


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks guys.



> co2,plant food,lighting is good then you are all setup


Or in my case, some plants, and 60w of light.  I don't use CO2, ferts or substrate enrichment any more and I've grown a pretty wide variety of plants (including reds) in the same set-up, you can see how well established my lily is in just plain old sand:

















See how "bomb proof" hygrophila is here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

JasperandAlice, try Hygrophila, it really doesn't take much to grow and if you were inclined you could add a very basic CO2 kit and with a "gentle" dosing of ferts you will find the stuff rocketing along. It grows like this without, so with it the internodal spacing is shorter (ie stockier plants), the regen time is lower, and you will find in some types you get reddish tinges coming through. Without CO2 or ferts don't expect insane growth but as you can see, with nothing added (my tap water is exceptionally pure as well) and simply 1x 30w Flora Glo and 1x30w Aqua Glo it is doing just fine, it takes a little longer to prune the shape, but with a bit of patience and consistency you will end up with a shape that lasts a long time and takes very little work.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just check state laws first, some Hygro species are considered noxious weeds in many states, even some northern states. *grumble, mutter, sputter, grumble*


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Wow I wasn't aware of that!

Hehe that just goes to prove how well the stuff grows eh!


----------

